# Christmas Carols - for the nutters in town....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well a few amused me....




> Schizophrenia ---
> Do You Hear What I Hear?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

the paranoid one is good


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> the paranoid one is good


I liked the...



> Borderline Personality Disorder ---
> Thoughts of Roasting on an Open Fire


Hee hee


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Why Christmas Trees Are Better Than Women



10. A Christmas tree doesn't care how many other Christmas trees you have
had in the past.
9. Christmas trees don't get mad if you use exotic electrical devices.
8. A Christmas tree doesn't care if you have an artificial one in the
closet.
7. A Christmas tree doesn't get mad if you break one of its balls.
6. You can feel a Christmas tree before you take it home.
5. A Christmas tree doesn't get mad if you look up underneath it.
4. When you are done with a Christmas tree you can throw it on the curb
and have it hauled away.
3. A Christmas tree doesn't get jealous around other Christmas trees.
2. A Christmas tree doesn't care if you watch football all day.

And the # ONE reason Christmas Trees are better than women

1. A Christmas tree doesn't get mad if you tie it up and throw it in the 
back of your pickup truck.


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

What is the difference between in laws and out laws..
pause
pause
pause
the outlaws are wanted.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> Why Christmas Trees Are Better Than Women
> 
> 7. A Christmas tree doesn't get mad if you break one of its balls.


What kind of women have you been hanging around, that comes with balls!!!  Check the label; I think you might have picked up the wrong product!

Or, take a woman with you. She'll choose a good one for you! 

Andy Capp, you always could amuse us!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm not sure that was a compliment Maz...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm not sure that was a compliment Maz...


Of course it was!!! Out of curiosity, where do you find those jokes!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That one was e-mailed to me by a psychiatric nurse, that actually made it funnier....


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> That one was e-mailed to me by a psychiatric nurse, *that actually made it funnier*....


Is that because it was your own...?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Once you've lived here for 4 years you'll be needing one too....


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Once you've lived here for 4 years you'll be needing one too....


After the 7 years in my last job I think I am already long long overdue!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You want her number 0800iamapsycho (08004262779246)...


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

oi andy, that number comes up not recognised!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tut tut


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You want her number 0800iamapsycho (08004262779246)...


I'll give her a call, thanks for the number, I hope she can cure me......*twitch*


----------

